# Poor Planning or Nice Finish



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

This is a built in I recently did. The customer insisted on the width of the cabinet. The crown projections overlap. What do you think? Customer was happy but I don't know if I like it.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Didn't like the first pic but loved the second. If I had such a fitting would be delighted. Remember customer satisfaction is what we aim for.
johnep


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Didn't like the first pic but loved the second. If I had such a fitting would be delighted. Remember customer satisfaction is what we aim for.
johnep


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks fine to me. What don't you like about it?












 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with the crown moldings. In fact, I think the workmanship is top notch.

It's not particularly a style I like, but with that attention to detail, and a happy customer, then it's a great job.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

If you look at your second pic.......a pc of "neck mould" would looked basically the same as the "line" produced by that beaded 1X that crown is attatched to.Not a criticism......just an observation(who know's the 1X may have been needed to kill some vert space).But it does help reduce some of the wieght or bulkiness when viewed straight up and close and would've provided 3/4" more corner clearance.

Anomolies of the sort you're describing sort of come with the territory.How well you make them disapear has a direct influence,SOMETIMES on overall look.Knowing when this is the case,and how early its detected is a skill that some never get.Consequently their work always exhibits a sort of "clumsiness" to it.Its obvious you've been around this kind of...oh how you say?Elegance...that it comes naturally.....cool.But(had to be one),its like climbing a mnt.,in that it only gets steeper the closer to the top.Try to resist cheap,boojey,"oh look at me" trendy design elements.Instead the summit will get reached by interspective'ness and well executed fundamentals.Best,BW


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

IDK its growing on me . I'm not saying the workmanship I did here. It's fit right into the ceiling crown it just was more of a pet peve. I would have wished my full crown touched the other creating almost a perfect cathedral shape.


----------



## jpc (Apr 12, 2010)

as i cant do anything nearly as detailed as that yet, my opinion would be that of the customer or just a random visitor and i think it looks great man. Most of the time when its your creation your tend to nit pick or develope those pet peives, everyone i think is like that. keep up the good work


----------

